# Confessions of a cloth diaper husband



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey there ladies. This IS NOT Kristina, I'm her husband.

I'm sure I'll get a lot of negativity from this post, but I'm going to take one for the team here. My wife posts here often and we've been cloth diapering for a few years now. Since a few years have gone by I have formed an opinion on cloth diapering and I'll share it with you. Why you ask? Two reasons really.
First I need to vent or else I'll pile the infernal things up in a urine scented pile and burn them while I dance around them celebrating my emancipation!
Second I thought I tell you how YOUR husband feels but won't share. :LOL
Here goes:
I understand there is a cost savings. I'll talke that for granted since it's impossible to see since you can spend over a hundred dollars on a handfull of "dipes" only to find out they don't work as well as you thought then have to buy a different kind.
There is a HUGE inconvience factor. With cloth, you need to have a bag with you when you go out. You need something to put the poopy, smelly mess into so you can tote yesterdays pureed carrots and peas around with you. By the way, those inquisitive looks you get aren't always directed at your baby. Some of those people are smelling your son or daughters lunch from yesterday eminating from your diaper bag and wondering why the heck you smell like baby poop.
The next point of contention has a positive and negative spin on it. Those HUGE diapers that make your baby look like J-Lo on a bad day. It's hard to put pants on a boy since his waist is a 2T and his butt is as large as your husbands. That's the negative, what's the positive? Well, I read an article about a terrible accident where a couple was flying in thier private airplane. They lost hydraulic control and the plane was falling fast. The parents put on the parachutes and preparred to jump. What about DS?? Well, they just tossed him out at 20,000 feet. The diaper cushioned the fall the baby is fine








But now I'll tell you my biggest problem with cloth diapers. They leak!!!! My wife has spent many, many hours on this board getting tips on how to wash, fold, pre-soak etc. the diapers and they still leak. When I pick up my son I have to feel his wet bum on my arm. That's just gross! C'mon ladies. Why the heck would you settle for a leaky, nasty diaper when disposible diapers are soo supirior? I've never had a Pampers leak poop up to his shoulder blades under the worst conditions. I suppose this brings up another positive point about cloth dipes. With Pampers you have to put your nose right on your baby's bum and smell to see if the diaper is dirty.Kind of embarrasing for others to see you with your nose pressed up to his/her bum sniffing. With cloth, just look at his shoulders, you'll see it up there. Is he wet, just touch his knee.
I tried to put a humerous spin on this, but I also tried to make a point. I do have one last point to make. I know why most if not all of you chose cloth over disposable diapers. It's not the convenience, the cost or the looks. It's the environmental factor. I thank you all, my dear (and hot) wife included for trying to do what is right for the earth.

[stepping off soapbox]


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

<not feeding the troll







:


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

Hmmmm...well, all I can say is that MY experience with cloth has been a polar opposite of yours.

Two huge things, though....the smell factor and leaking factor. That doesn't jive with my experience at all.

Disposable diapers STINK. One little pee and that diaper reeks. It must be from all the fragrance and plastic. Blech. I don't have that with my cloth at all.

Leaks? By far, my cloth leaks MUCH less than disposables. When DS was an infant, the poop blowouts were *ALL* with disposables. Now that he is a toddler, the wet leaks are with disposables. If we slack and don't get the laundry done in time and must use a disposable for nighttime, the front of his jammies are soaked in the morning. We don't have that issue with our cloth diapers.

So all I can say is that I'm sorry cloth hasn't worked for you. My experience has been completely different.


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

Good point, Shelly. :LOL


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Let the man vent. Sometimes I hate CDs too. I don't have a partner, so I have to play both sides of the debate. (Being single mama is complicated sometimes... but I always win.)


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

:LOL Thanks for the laugh

**Disclaimer** If you were truly venting, I apologize for laughing. Its just that all the problems you described with cloth are ones I (and most of use here) have had with disposables.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

: the things you miss out on being single.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

:
another reason Im glad Im single


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Shelly, that's funny.. I was thinking the same thing..

but I agree, let's let the man vent... I sure hope my dh doesn't secretely feel that way, though!.. LOL


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh and ftr, not all husbands hate cloth. My husbands likes them almost as much as I do







He tries to convince all his friend with kids to use them.

I am sorry you aren't feeling the cloth love though


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I agree Lindsay.. my dh LOVES pockets.. maybe he doesn't like prefolds and some fitteds, but only because of convenience..


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

:LOL

How pissed is Kristina gonna be when she finds out what her hubby has been up to?

Thanks for the laugh and oh so witty commentary. I gotta go feed my big butted girl. It may take me awhile to get around her booty.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

I'll chime in here again (not Kristina). I can't keep all the lingo straight, but I do like the ones you put into the covers. I can't remember what my wife calls them. Those are cool. Almost as convenient as disposables and not another throw-away thing. But the ones I think she calls prefolds (ironically enough, NOT FOLDED!!!!) stink in every sense of the word!
As for those that laughed, go right ahead. I tried to post this with a sense of humor so you would at least get a kick out of it.
and trust me, most of your husbands feel this way, or they just don't change diapers unless they have to.

......Oh, and I'm not trolling, just something my wife and I go back and forth about often (in a joking manner) so I decided to post this here. But in the end, I'm behind her 100% in whatever she decides to do.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I know.. Kristina a big







for you!!!!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

to quote my DH "I don't know why more people don't use cloth, this is really easy!"

fwiw, using cloth was DH's idea, even when he thought it was going to be prefolds, pins and rubber pants. i was the one that needed convincing!







: now he doesn't even really think about them, and neither do i - it's just the norm for us.

nak
lb

eta: DH does change dipes, also - my mom was impressed by a man changing a poopy cloth dipe!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristina*
and trust me, most of your husbands feel this way, or they just don't change diapers unless they have to.

uh... News flash: NO ONE changes diapers unless they have to. Ok, there are a few seriously afflicted hyenas around here who change diapers just for fun, but the vast majority of us do not. It's just that "have to" tends to have a drastically different meaning for moms than for dads.

FWIW, it was a male friend, a daddy for 9 yrs, who convinced me to CD. And he had only used prefolds. So there. :LOL


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Um, yeah, I have to agree. My dh loves cloth diapering.. he wouldn't do it any other way..!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

a few thoughts....

no leaks here, for real

yeah, the booty is bigger but that's not a major deal. that's what longies and soakers were made for.

my dh doesn't feel this way. i can guarantee that. he would freak if i put a sposie on our baby. plus, i do most of the diaper changes. cloth makes mama happy and, everyone knows....if mama ain't happy, ain't no one happy.

i would honestly freak if my dh posted under my user id. whoa. if you think your wife is hot now, wait until she see's this post.


----------



## leosmama20 (May 26, 2004)

Well, in my opinion, diapering period just kinda sucks sometimes. I haven't really had problems with cloth diapers leaking, though it has happened. My worst story with that is why I decided to put DD in a Bumkins AIO. We were looking at a house when the diaper LITERALLY leaked all over the hardwood floors. I kid you not, the diaper didn't soak up a darned thing. Thank god we bought the house and those ended up being MY floors her pee was all over. In general though, I have had more leaks with disposable diapers. Huggies didn't fit so we used Pampers on occasion and those diapers are far worse smelling than any cloth diaper. Though I bought a lot, I sold a lot, and I saved tons of money over using disposables.

Really, the biggest thing that you have wrong though is that most of us cloth diaper for environmental reasons.

HAHAHAHAHHA!

No silly DH, we cloth diaper because they are so darned cute!!!!

Emily


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I think my dh might feel like this some of the time. Seriously, until we got the aristocrat cover for night time he hated the idea of waking up in a wet puddle because DD's dipes leaked sooooooo freaking much. We still have leak issues during the day... but then again, I don't have hyena dipes (much less my dream dipe of an Elbee with those wings














: ) because they cost waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much and i don't have the time to stalk until the stores get stocked.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm glad you support your wife, and I'm sorry you hate cloth. BUT, that doesn't mean all husbands do. And my husband changes diapers AND loves cloth.

As far as the laughing, when you come here and knock cloth you will either get laughs or get flamed. I'd much rather laugh than be angry









I am sorry you don't enjoy cloth. I hope venting made you feel better







The fact is, 99.9% of us here love them.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Kristina's dh, I am really sorry that cloth is not working for you as you would like.

Prefolds are not my most favorite diapers, either, but I use them because frankly they are cheap. My husband wouldn't touch them until he discovered the bikini twist, and now they are his preferred diapers. He uses a snappi to fasten them.

Maybe someone could post a link the the bikini twist demo?

And to K's dh, if there is one type of diaper that you are having good luck with, Maybe order some more of those? I bet you would love the very basic all-in-ones from www.verybaby.com or one of their liscensed contractors. Anyhow they are very popular for dads, babysitters, etc. Also I have had good luck with Bumkins all-in-ones, and one other cloth disliking dad that I know was fine with those.

Good luck. It is frustrating to try to find a good system when you have to get everything on the internet. Heck, I won't buy myself pants on the internet, cause it is too hard to get a good fit. So, IFYP. I am confident you can get something that works for you!


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

My DH actually really likes our cloth too! At the beginning of this pregnancy I had really bad, knock-me-off-my-feet morning sickness and we used disposables for about two months. DH was sooooooooooo happy when I said I thought I was ready to go back to the cloth.









But I think it's cool that you support your wife even though you can't stand it.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Here I AM, yes this is Kristina.
1. I am not all too pleased dh posted under my name. He was trying all morning to set up his own ID but for what ever reason it hasn't gotten approved. Maybe it was his choice of names, disposabledaddy. :LOL
2. Ds is a supersoaker, so if we don't get it right away it can leak. I do hate that and we have never had a sposie leak.
3. Bottom line, I love my cloth and it doesn't matter how much my dh hates figuring out how to change them. He supports me and is glad to save the money and not throw things into already overflowing garbage dumps.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Kristina, just curious - who does the laundry in your house?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Kristina's dh,

Oh, and for the record, we don't just do it for the environment. Most people who use cloth diapers have the experience that they work better than disposables. I'm sorry your experience has been different.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

FIrst of all we have had probably less than a dozen leaks with cloth diapers... and if you put how long I have been diapering in succession (with two babes) we're talking like 4.5 years.

And I find the opposite with the smells actually! The second a kid craps in a disposable I can smell it from rooms away. I often find that cloth actually "muffles" the smell and I have to open the dipe to find out if there is poop!

As for my husband... he LOVES cloth diapers. Hates the smell of pampers/huggies etc. Is proud that we use cloth. NEVER has been leaked on. Tells everyone we use cloth who asks. When I was totally overwhelmed with two in cloth it was HIM that encouraged me. He totally supports my diapering addiction and he is a wonderful cloth diapering daddy.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't think everyone needs to get defensive and feel the need to defend cloth diapers.Let the man vent.He still is supporting his wife's choice to cloth diaper.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I hear your vent.

We went to visit some friends this weekend and used disposables. I LOVED it. Of course they are more convenient (to some people), work better (for some people), smell better (to some people), look better and fit better (for some people)...that's why like 97% if americans use them. I cloth diaper for many reasons (the environment and my baby's health at the top of the list) but if somehow disposable diapers weren't unhealthy I would be using them gleefully.







As it is they are unhealthy for planet and baby so I can't use them full time, but I sure can enjoy those times in life when I allow myself to use them (like when we travel).

Kristina's husband, you should let Kristina know which diapers you like, show some enthusiasm (cause otherwise it'll be prefolds forever







) and tell her to get some more. If it gets you to change diapers willingly and stop complaining about using cloth she will probably try to collect a whole stash of diapers just for you.









(Have you guys tried pockets? Fuzzibunz are my dh's favorite and they work well for a heavy wetter)


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow-I have probably only had 3-4 leaks using cloth diapers on two kiddos. I am completely serious. What kind of dipes are using besides prefolds?


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

Oh and ftr, not all husbands hate cloth. My husbands likes them almost as much as I do He tries to convince all his friend with kids to use them.








my dh wouldnt use anything but cloth.. he even helps me MAKE cloth diapers. He is also the first person to brag to any of his friends how we cloth diaper our kids







Of course we do not use prefolds in this house - nothing wrong with them, but neither of us could fold them to hold anything in unless our life depending on it







. If we were using prefolds im sure we would both hate it and have leaks too cause we are prefold imparied :LOL


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Pretty much what everyone else said. My experience with cloth has been much better than with disposables. I don't discount your personal experience, but mine (and I would assume the majority of us here, or this board wouldn't exist







) has been the opposite.

And while it was very "kind" of you to enlighten me about my husband's supposed opinion of cloth, spare yourself the trouble. I don't presume to know everyone else's thoughts and feelings, but I'll speak for my own household, which I suggest you stick to in the future as well. I know my DH wouldn't have chosen cloth himself. But since (let's be honest) I am the one changing 98% of the diapers no matter what they're made of, he let me choose this path. And he can fold a PF just as well as I can.

As to the money factor, it's good to know that you don't have any hobbies that your wife, or anyone else's wife, might find "silly". I know my husband sure does, and he's got more than one and they are MUCH more expensive than mine. He has no room to talk, and I bet you don't either









I am truly sorry that you haven't had a pleasant experience with cloth diapers thus far. However, just because something doesn't work right away, without any fine-tuning, doesn't mean it isn't worth pursuing. It's all in the eye of the beholder.









ETA: I am coming down a little hard on this guy. I have NO problem with him venting, if my cloth were leaking I would be pissed too. What I have a problem with is the patronizing attitude, as if he knows my husband better than I do. I didn't ask for counselling, thank you.







:







:


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
Hey Kristina, just curious - who does the laundry in your house?

Kristina here: (not dh)
We both do it. I'd say it is 50/50.

I agree with all of you who say cloth is so much better. That is why I got into it. I really think that it is the leaks that has dh so frustrated. And that really gets to me to. I was using fitteds but ds is weird to fit so I sold all of them. I was also using FB's but they repel so we don't have them anymore. I love my pf's. I NEVER have aleak with my 11 mo old dd. She is in reg.pf's with a hemp doubler at night. Ds is in premiums. Really, ds leaks after he has had juice. He will drink a whole 10 oz cup in 10 minutes! That is when the leaks are horrible! Or if we forget to change him and he pees twice, which is gross anyway.

But when ds was a newborn he was in sposies and we had terrable poo leaks. Once we had a leak on our way out the door. Poo shot out the back up to ds's sholders!!! It was a huge mess. NO poo leaks with cloth. I think dh has forgotten some of that. :LOL
Oh, and BTW, I know I have read other posts here on the diapering forum about dh's having a hard time changing dipes and avoiding it if at all possable. So where are all of the moms who posted that??? My dh needs to be defended too :LOL
ETA: My dh is saying this in a lighthearted manner. I am surprised so many of you are taking this so hard.


----------



## leosmama20 (May 26, 2004)

I hate to say this, but I don't like a wet lap either. And I do have friends who CD who don't mind if the outside of their kid's butt is damp. I think some people have a higher tolerance level for that. Really, we rarely had a leak and never had a damp butt. I started CDing with prefolds and proraps and no clue what the "blowouts" were that other moms were talking about.

I had my times too where I would just get tired of cloth. Mostly because I changed most of the diapers and did most of the laundry. I would take a disposble diaper vacation and it would take me about one day to get back into the mood because I realized that all diapers stink and all diapers can leak and all diapers still need to be changed and all diapers make your pail or your trash stink and NO diaper wipes a baby's butt for you.

My DH likes cloth. I doubt he would do it if he had to wash them. But he is more than fine with changing them.

Emily


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristina*
ETA: My dh is saying this in a lighthearted manner. I am surprised so many of you are taking this so hard.

I guess we are all just so used to having to defend our choice to use cloth, day in and day out, to friends, family, and strangers alike, that we were taken a little off-guard at having to defend our choice HERE too. At least that was what set me off, I think.







:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Well this is an interesting thread!
Kristina, I think some of the posters are 'taking this hard' because although your DH is not 100% serious, the things he brought up are generally things that non-cders attack us with all the time...This board is our 'safe place' and it hurts to be told that our DPs probably hate that we cloth diaper, when it is quite important to many of us. I can get over it, and I'm glad he can vent, but it's not helpful to have old myths about CDing thrown at us from a member of a CDing family.
FWIW, my DH is not much of a diaper changer or laundry do-er, which is fine with me. He changes the kids when he has to, whether it's sposies or cloth. And he does a fine job either way. But he is very proud of me for doing cloth. He just gets annoyed when I buy more diapers







.
Anyways, Kristina's DH: You might find a warmer reception from us if you would ask us for advice on how to keep your son from these constant leaks. We'd love to help







!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

If my DH did that he would oh so cold and lonley riding the couch with nothing to keep him warm FOR A LONG TIME

Vents are fine...vents are great but talking about throwing babies out of planes is a little much for anyone


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

My DH likes the cloth diapers because they are #1- CUTE, #2- better for the environment, #3- he THINKS they are cheaper. If he really sat down and added up how much I had spent he might not like them as well.







However, he has never changed a cloth diaper.







He stopped changing them when she was about 6 months old. Not that I mind. She is a bit strange in that she only dirties once every two days (normal for her) and I love seeing that baby bum.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I have to admit that my dh isn't thrilled with cloth. His problem with it is the cleaning the poop off of the diaper. Other than that he couldn't care less. He doesn't like diapers in general, so it doesn't matter to him wether they are cloth or not. But he difinately doesn't get as excited about new fluff as I do.

I also have to admit that we have had alot of leak problems. I hate wet on the outside of the dipe. I have found very few dipes that don't have leaking problems. I have to use either fitteds with pickle pants (far to big for under clothes) and Bum-ware and lullabye AIO's. These are the only things that don't leak.

Now all that being said, I never have poopy leak problems with cloth like I did with disposables. And I love the softness and cuteness of cloth.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Yup. What Christina and Holli said


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

Ok, there are a few seriously afflicted hyenas around here who change diapers just for fun, but the vast majority of us do not.
I do!







I sometimes wish she would hurry up and pee so I can put on the next cute diaper. :LOL

All the problems the OP described are ones I've had with sposies, too. They leak, they smell (especially pampers!) and they make babies' butts big because people don't change them until they swell up so the babe walks like they have a bowling ball between their legs. Only in sposies have I dealt with poop literally smeared all over the baby's neck!









And yes, I have spent hundreds of dollars on diapers only to find I wanted something completely different, so I just sold them. I've also spent hundreds on sposies only to find I wanted to use cloth instead, and there was no way to get back any of that money.

Thanks for telling me the awful truth about what my dh thinks! And to imagine he was lying the whole time.







I was also informed by another enlightened husband that my husband secretly thinks my vagina is loose and baggy because I did not have an elective c-section - but of course he is just lying and pretending to think everything is still where it is. :LOL We love to hear what men think of us!


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

My DH LOVES our kushie aio's. He rags on ME for occasionally using 'sposies when we go out! They NEVER NEVER leak! Yet, we've had a few catastrophe's w/ 'sposie dipes and poop explosions leaking out the leg hole?! Plus, our 22 month old only weighs 23lbs- so the extra "junk in the trunk" helps his pants to STAY UP! LOL!

Sounds like you are not using the right kind of dipe!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

My DH probably feels the same way Kristina's does except for the leak & smell part. He takes little interest in dds dipes. He has only changed one so far. But, he doesn't bug me about my choice and lets me indulge my hobby.

We have no smell with cloth. DDs poop & pee doesn't smell yet since she is exclusively breastfed. We have wayyyyyyy less leaks than we ever had with sposies (DS was a sposie baby and I think I had to change his bedding and all his clothes almost every day for the first year because of wet leaks.) I don't think he has ever had a wet lap from DD (I have, but that's to be expected when I don't put a cover on over her dipe.)

When I was using disposibles I didn't think twice about throwing them away or the mountains of garbage we were creating, but now it really bugs me. To me cloth is so much simpler because it is reusable. I love the feeling of ownership I have and, yes, the emotional connection I have to much of my stash. It's sort of like having a favorite pair of jeans or a favorite sweater that you can't wait to have out of the wash because you feel so good in them.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

I agree with Holli in the sense that his posting was a bit obnoxious when he claimed to speak for "all husbands" and, anticipating protest to that, insisted that he knew our husbands better than we do.

My son is PT/PL'd now, and I do know how my DH feels about CDing much better than the OP. The fact that my DH and the OP are both dads who cloth diaper doesn't give them any more similarities than me and the CDing moms on this board-- many of whom I disagree with or have a different experience from (on a regular basis).

My DH thinks:

1. Cloth diapers are like "designer" clothing, while disposable diapers are mass produced crap sold at substandard discount stores.

2. Cloth diapers are more comfortable for babe-- if we went out of town on a short trip (e.g. 3-5 days), I have usually taken disposables, because I don't want to haul all those dirty diapers around. DH would say, "does he have to wear disposables THE WHOLE TIME?" and then complain about how sweaty DS seemed to be or the like.

3. Cloth diapers are better for babe. His son's long term health may be positively impacted by using them (especially, as one study from Britain suggests, his meat and two veg won't roast for the first 3 years of his life, sharping decreasing his fertility).

4. Cloth diapers are better for the environment. Disposable diaper snakes are nasty trash items.

5. Cloth diapers are worth whatever cost I tell him that they are.









Finally, I don't have any problem with DH's or anybody else coming onto this board and saying that they hate CD's or venting about them or anything like that. It is irritating for that person to claim a universal experience with cloth diapering, and I think that's what most people who have subsequently posted have "taken it hard." When someone doesn't leave any room for differing opinions, I think a "hard" response is definately earned.

Karla


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I think it's unreasonable to expect us not to defend cloth on this thread. I have no problem with someone venting about their problems with cloth, but I do think that certain statements were unnecessary, such as telling us that *ALL* of our husbands/partners feel the same way he does (as others have mentioned), and telling us that we *ALL* use cloth solely for the environment. That said, I do appreciate the way he made it very clear that it was he who was posting, not Kristina, as well as the fact that he supports her choice even though he disagrees with it.

Kristina, what kind of covers do you use? Have you tried wool?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Of course they are more convenient (to some people), work better (for some people), smell better (to some people), look better and fit better (for some people)...that's why like 97% if americans use them.

I meant to respond to this as well. I have to disagree that the reason 97% of Americans use sposies is that they are more convenient/work better/smell better/look better/fit better for those people. I think the reason most people use sposies is:

1) they think cloth is still limited to prefolds, pins, and plastic pants

2) they've been exposed to other myths about cloth diapering

3) they aren't aware of the health risks of sposies

4) sposies are marketed very effectively

5) they're just going along with what other people do, without giving it much thought

6) other similar reasons

I think if most people tried cloth, they would find that it's just as convenient, works better, smells better, looks better, and fits at least as well.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Kristina, what kind of covers do you use? Have you tried wool?

nak
ds soaks wool, we use bummis for him. but i







love, love, love my wool on dd.

due to this thead i have been trying to figure out what might help our super soaker not to leak. i can't afford more dipes right now. but i have been wondering how using reg. pf's with a doubler would work. although, i am going to try pl'ing next month so hopefully that will end our dipering issues.
:LOL


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

to Sustainer. So much of what people do is because of the perceptions created by marketing in the media. We are, like it or not, (and I don't) a nation of consumers, and oftentimes ones who are not very skeptical of what it put in front of us to consume.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

HEY KRISTINA! (yeah, I am shouting, but I want you not to have to deal w/ leaks anymore) You must try the motherease covers. They may not be cute or whatever (though I kinda like the new prints) but they are bulletproof.

Bummis really sucked for us. I mean really.

Also, I have found there is a huge range of reliability with wool. I love my fuz easy covers but they do not hold up to heavily wet dipes. My BBH cover on the other hand, doesn't even feel damp even with a saturated dipe underneath.

HTH!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristina*
Kristina here: (not dh)
ETA: My dh is saying this in a lighthearted manner. I am surprised so many of you are taking this so hard.

I think it might be because he made it sound like he *knew* what other's dh/dp's are thinking. As it happens, my dh thinks disposable diapers should be *illegal*.







His words not mine. We have yet to have a leak in cloth, though we did in disposables. He is also the first to advocate cloth and it has little to do with what I do, he was an cd advocate even before I started my little biz. Now he is even more bossy about cloth if you can imagine


----------



## BrownSugaMama (Jan 11, 2005)

LOL I actually liked what he had to say - well to speak for all husbands is silly but I've heard my husband say some of those things - about the leaks (which isn't often) and them being unsanitary. This really made me LOL Thanks


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

The only time dh hates dd's diapers is when I ask him to change her in the middle of the Playoffs :LOL

Seriously though, we changed to cloth from sposies because of the issues you listed, stink and leaks. I often wonder what the heck I was thinking before I swtiched. And for the record, my dh purposely puts dd in fitteds and covers because he thinks her lil JLo booty is cute!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

What an offensive thing to post. I don't think mamas were too harsh... I think many of us would not have been as nice if it had been a woman who posted what the OP did.


----------



## proud mama of 2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I think the reason most people use sposies is:

1) they think cloth is still limited to prefolds, pins, and plastic pants

2) they've been exposed to other myths about cloth diapering

3) they aren't aware of the health risks of sposies

4) sposies are marketed very effectively

5) they're just going along with what other people do, without giving it much thought

6) other similar reasons

I think if most people tried cloth, they would find that it's just as convenient, works better, smells better, looks better, and fits at least as well.

I want to second this, as a newbie to CD's, I was under this impression. I now LOVE CD's. Although I have only tried fuzzi bunz and kushies AIO, I know I will definately use them if I have more babies. And I hope to try different kinds







!!!

TRACY


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristina*
Second I thought I tell you how YOUR husband feels but won't share.

Yea, this is not a fair statement. I agree with that and I appologize to anyone that was offended by it. But I thought most of what he said was funny. Ds soaked threw his dipe _again_ all over his pj's this morning, and he woke up dry. So after breakfast he peed right threw with one shot. That is what did it for dh. But I am going to stand by my man as far as the leak things go. I HATE those leaks. Like I said before, ds is a *super-duper-soaker*.


----------



## apcanadianmamma (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not insulted by the Dh's comments...but I'm pretty sure not all DH's share his belief (said as my DH is currently downstairs sewing up VB diapers for the kiddies :LOL )


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*







:
another reason Im glad Im single









me three!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristina*
and trust me, most of your husbands feel this way, or they just don't change diapers unless they have to.

In this house my money pays for the cloth, his money for the sposies
So I think my husband loves the savings of not having to buy disposables
(1 bag in 10 months).
Sposies or not I would be doing all the changing anyway.
The only time he ever got pissy (pun intended) about her cloth is when she was wearing a fitted with no cover. He didnt know this and felt the pee on his arm when he picked her up.

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

And as mine JUST finished changing a poopy diaper and is in the bathroom swishing and dunking as we speak


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Have you tried wool doublers? I bet that will do the trick for your super soaker. Baby softwraps also worked awesome for us when DS was smaller and was a super heavy wetter!

My son is pt and I miss his cloth diaper butt!


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I haven't read all of the responses yet, but I had to reply in support of Kristina's dh. I







my cloth, but we have had leaks. Quite a few actually. Our older dd is a super-soaker too. Ladies, if you've got a super-soaker, just about any diaper won't cut it. I've got good diapers. One thing I've found to reduce leaks though, is a good fitted (no fleece on the inside) with a Bummis cover or thick wool longies or other wool cover. That's what we use almost exclusively now. But, we still get occassional leaks.

I don't mind the big diaper booty and though I don't care for carrying around a dirty diaper, it isn't the end of the world. Lately though, for convenience sake (since I have 2 in diapers, never did this with just one) I have been stocking the diaper bag w/sposies and just using those when out and about. I still carry home a diaper though, b/c I don't change them into sposies before leaving.

And the expense does add up. We may have saved some money, but I have spent quite a bit. I personally enjoy "having" to try new diapers when something doesn't work.







But, I'm not sure my dh does. I try to keep them all easy for him (a;; front-snapping fitteds w/o lots of extra parts) so he doesn't get confused. Oh, and it's very rare that we've ever had a poopy blow-out w/cloth. Definitely happens w/sposies though.

Anyway, I understand how you feel about having leaks. Sometimes we use sposies just so we don't have to deal w/the leaks.


----------



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

I would FREAK OUT if my husband logged on as me to my email, my message boards, my xanga blog. I would absolutely freak out. 'Nuff said.


----------



## sewingbarbj (Jun 15, 2004)

Interesting, just goes to show not all diapers are created equal. I haven't had a problem with wet pants since I went to wool covers and liners. If I had never found the right combo though I think my husband would feel unhappy.
The smell issue is reversed for me, when I used to do disposables at night the disposable pale was always wayyyyyy more disgusting smelling than the cloth.
At least the guy is honest , my husband totaly disagrees though, he encourages me to CD.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

It's me, DH again. I'm afraid to post again for fear of what a few of you may say or do to me. :LOL
My post was intended to be humerous, and some of you actually got that. Some of you need to lighten up a bit though. Somebody alluded to the fact that I didn't leave room for a different opinion or something like that. Yet, when I offer my differing opinion, I'm attacked for it. I came into your "safe area" and posted something different from the norm. When I read the user agreement, I didn't see the part about only certain opinions allowed. I'm not attacking you or your choices. I'm also not spreading any myths that must exist, though I've never heard any of these. As I stated, we've been cloth diapering for about 2 years and are going to continue to do so with my little girl as well. In that time, I've formed OPINIONS based on what I have experienced and I vented. To be honest, I did that here because I figured you would get a kick out of it because I assume many of you have heard such things at home.
As far as my using my wifes screen name, I tried to get my own, but the process seems to take a day or more, so I used hers, with her consent (we are a team afterall).
I got a lot of flak about my choice of words. Many of you think I assume to know what your husband thinks. I do not. I'd like to direct that line only at those with a sense of humor. have you ever heard a comedian like Bill Cosby, Sinbad, or Jeff Foxworthy making assumptions in thier bits? That's what makes it funny, the personal direction. Not everything in life is to be taken literally, right? I even got flak about assuming most of you do this for the environment!! I DO assume that most of you, on a natural parenting forum are doing this for the environment. If you aren't, why would you take offense to that??
So, I'm sorry that I offended some of you. For those that took if like it was written and found it humerous, I'm glad I could make you smile once.
To sum in all up, while I find CD's to be very irritating and I would never choose them myself, I applaud you for doing the research, spending the money and the extra effort for the health of your kids and the environment.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnoliamama*
I would FREAK OUT if my husband logged on as me to my email, my message boards, my xanga blog. I would absolutely freak out. 'Nuff said.

Our relationship is strong enough that my wife isn't ticked off and won't give me a "cold reception" and make me sleep on the couch because I used her screen name. READ THE POSTS. She knew about it and I tried to get a screen name but it takes a while. If my wife were to post on one of the sites I frequent, I wouldn't care at all. BTW, I did identify myself in the very first line. Actually, I'd be happy she took an interest in what I do to take the time to post. But that's just us, I suppose we have a different relationship than some of you.

A big THANK YOU to those that understood my frustrations and actually defended me


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Not to add more fuel to this fire (here I go!) but my DH would get a HUGE kick out of this! He HATES cloth diapering. HATES it. True, he appreciates the health and environmental benefits, but he just can't stand the poopy dunking, prefold folding, diaper pail lugging, diaper folding, honey-what-cover-goes-with-this-diaper, etc. I did most of the diapering with my son, and will do most of the upcoming with my babe later this spring. He thinks I frequent cd'ing sites much too often, and finds it hilarious that I buy used dipes both here and on Ebay.

My mother is equally amused. I can sum her attitude as such "prefolds. I had prefolds. I still have holes in my fingers from the pins, and carpal tunnel from folding and folding and folding. I had prefolds. What the heck is a pocket diaper." She loves it, and gets a kick out of the stuff I buy, but she sure does give me a hard time!

Anyway, Kristina's husband, you're not alone! Thank goodness you, and my dh, are willing to deal with the inconveniences cd'ing might create, regardless of your personal opinions on the topic.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I still think the original post was very funny.I read it as an exageration on real diapering experiences.No one is really throwing babies out airplanes and obviously we know all dh's are not the same.Sometimes things get so serious around here.


----------



## sahmama (Jan 3, 2005)

I hope you guys find something that works for you soon. I just have to ask, how can a big cloth diaper booty be anything but cute??? That was what first caught my attention for cloth to begin with! And I know you are a man, and won't have to deal with this issue til you are too old to notice, but try wearing disposable pads or underwear (ie Depends) and you'll see why cloth feels nicer. I had to wear pads during my last pregnancy, the whole time, and Depends for over 3 months, and it was awful! But even after seeing me go through rashes, yeast infections, UTIs, etc., my fiance still was not convinced that disposables with their chemicals really suck. I use cloth pads normally, but that was just impossible when I was pg for a lot of reasons, so I got to feel what babies feel for quite some time. Our son is 7 months old and I have finally convinced DF to let me try to CD (a week I've been at it now), and every day he has to eat his words on his theories of how they'd stink, leak, etc. And I'm not even using proper diapers yet, just covers and fleece and micro-fiber towelling, so I'm sure I'll feel like I'm in the lap of luxury once my prefolds get here!

Again, sorry you are having issues, but not all guys have come to those conclusions.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I thought it was funny too.
Are some of you so deeply discriminated against for cloth diapering that you need to get defensive over anything that is said against cloth diapers and in favor of disposables?


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:

I thought it was funny too.
Are some of you so deeply discriminated against for cloth diapering that you need to get defensive over anything that is said against cloth diapers and in favor of disposables?
I agree!

My DH swears that if I had the money I'd be a full blood hyena, even more uuber protective of my supply of cloth (as it is now, I gaurd it religiously across the hall at the communal laundry), and that I'd burn ever disposie company off the map.... but honestly?? I don't get my panties (pardon the pun) in a bunch because someone might say something in favor of a disposie! Geez! He was joking to people.... JOKING. Please, some of you really need to lighten up and lower your cloth diaper spiked gaurds against others.


----------



## jasperab (Apr 17, 2004)

Kudos to Kristinas DH. I got my DH to read his post and if they were both in the same room my DH would have "high 5'ved" him. He would have done it not to be rude, or critical but because we both read the post as it was ment. One persons trial and tribulations in cding. It is the best post I've read in a long time and I must admit, some of what was said my DH has gone through too. I recently asked my DH if we had $100 would he buy sposies for the month or get some new cd's and he said cd's. If I would have asked him that a few months ago, I'm sure I would have got a different answer.


----------



## Chimama (Jun 8, 2004)

I usually just lurk around here but this one was so funny, I was cracking up! Babies falling out of airplanes, burning dipes doing a dance around the fire! It was halarious, I nearly needed a diaper myself. :LOL

I am surprised so many of you took offence to the joke. So the dh likes sposies better than cloth. Whats the big deal. He supports his wife dispite being cd challenged.

And I really don't like the smell of a dirty diaper in my bag either. I can understand that one. If I forget a dipe in my bag overnight the smell is awful the next day, P.U. stinky-stinky!!

Lets just all have a good laugh and relax a bit.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*

How many people hopped on here and said they were glad they were single for this post? Hmm. I would be glad too if my husband had this sense of humor.

Kristina here:
This remark is down right insulting to me. I love my husband and his sense of humor. Yea, he may have some issues with dipes but if you don't find his post funny then just move on. Don't insult me. I have been able to just acknowledge other comments without any problems but I feel this remark was uncalled for.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

I just have one question...thats it just one.

I thought it was "_proper_" to put a dirty dipe (disposable or cloth) in the diaper bag and then throw it away (or wash it) at your own house.

Even when we did do sposies I took the dirties home to throw them away. I just assumed it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Well my husband couldn't care less but we've never had leak problems, except at night when dd would leak thru anything, including disposables.

He did remark once that I was getting "a little carried away" as I opened some fluffy mail once that contained an aio with a print that happened to show my favorite "collectible"









but then, he's not a diaper changer for the most part and has no clue what I've spent lol
I'd have to pay him big money to come to mdc and write about diapers ha ha.
Never happen.
Elizabeth


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

All I am going to say is I can smell a dirty sposie three miles away.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Why is it that we are considered uptight if we simply didn't find humor in his attitude that he was speaking for all husbands? I could care less what he thinks about cloth diapering. It doesn't affect me at all. People here vent all the time about things.

The difference is when you assume you know how my husband thinks. That is insulting. You easily could have made your point without proclaiming to be representing all cloth diapering husbands. I still don't get the point, but it certainly wasn't humor Bill Cosby style. I don't know the other references he made so I can't judge.

How many people hopped on here and said they were glad they were single for this post? Hmm. I would be glad too if my husband had this sense of humor.

Holli, still not amused!

DH here:
Your comment was WAY over the line!
Not only did I not attack anyone on this board, but I certainly didn't attack YOU. If you didn't find the post funny, then that's ok. But do not attack me or my family.
I suppose the bottom line is that was a joke. So, are you saying my wife would be better off single because I can make a joke? Are you saying then, that all the women that thought it was funny have husbands that are sub-par as well? Is posessing a sense of humor a fault?
I've apologized for offending the few on this board for something I typed that was taken a bit too litterally. I think you owe my wife and I an appology. I made a very broad joke that a few took personally. Now you made a very personal attack on my and my wife. That is un-called for!!!
I expected some light hearted ribbing as I was going very much against the grain here. That's fine. But for you to imply my wife would be better off single!?!?!? So, the unconditional love and support I give my wife in every endeavor, including CD is meaningless because you can't take a joke??? I feel for you as you must find something offensive in everyday life. When the person at McDonalds asks if you'd like fries with that, is she saying you are fat? Is she saying you are too skinny? Is she making a judgment on the kind of food you feed your family?


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juli1899*
I just have one question...thats it just one.

I thought it was "_proper_" to put a dirty dipe (disposable or cloth) in the diaper bag and then throw it away (or wash it) at your own house.

Even when we did do sposies I took the dirties home to throw them away. I just assumed it was the right thing to do.









Really??? I never thought of doing this. I use sposies when we're out and I always throw them away wherever I happen to be.









Seriously people, my CDs are stinkin up my whole apartment right now. I'm not defending sposies - which also stink - but I want a hit of whatever you're smokin that makes CDs look so good. On the real, sometimes they are a PITA. I'm just getting back into CDing after a 4 mo hiatus. I'm so glad to be back, b/c CD is sooooo much better, in almost every way. But there are some things that are seriously not fun about it, for many of us anyway. No need to get all defensive.


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Will y'all just chill?!!!

I too thought you were funny, a la Dave Barry, and did not think you were serious when talking about the rest of our dh's.

My dh would secretly like to ditch the cloth too, I'd bet, even tho' he's very supportive and changes diapers all the time. Spraying off icky toddler poop containing half-digested beans, corn and raisins .... yeah, he'd give that up in a flash!


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

My dh totally likes the environmental aspect of cloth (we're Sierra Club types.) He doesn't like much else about it. Although, I think his main complaint is that I have such a variety of stuff and he never knows exactly what to do (ie, cover or not? pocket to stuff? why is there no cover under these wool pants?









So, if I had lots of money, I'd get a uniform stash to make him happy. But, since I don't want to spend a lot, we're stuck with the mish mash that we have, which is fine for me as I know what it all is.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Guerillamama - what do you keep your dipes in?

We have a dry pail. I wash every other day, sometimes every 2 days. I have a thick fleece baby blanket folded in fourths that I lay over the top of the pail (OK, it's actually an old pickle bucket from a deli.







: ). I do sometimes get stink, especially if DS has pooped a lot or I let them sit there too long, but generally they are OK for 2 - 3 days like that. And it's not due to anything I am smoking, lol.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh, and FTR - my DH actually likes using cloth diapers. Though neither of us really enjoy dunking the poopy ones. But when we use sposies on occasion, neither of us really enjoy the poop on those, either. Call us weird - I guess we just don't dig poopy diapers.







:LOL


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*
Guerillamama - what do you keep your dipes in?

We have a dry pail. I wash every other day, sometimes every 2 days. I have a thick fleece baby blanket folded in fourths that I lay over the top of the pail (OK, it's actually an old pickle bucket from a deli.







: ). I do sometimes get stink, especially if DS has pooped a lot or I let them sit there too long, but generally they are OK for 2 - 3 days like that. And it's not due to anything I am smoking, lol.









At the moment, a plastic bag in the bathroom.







That's because I just re-started diaper service and they forgot to bring me my pail, so I have to wait till Wednesday to get my pail.

BUT when I was doing my own dipes they still stank to high heaven, after ds was about 7-8 mo. I was using a fabric wet bag inside a plastic garbage can, with deo disks AND baking soda, and it stank stank stank. And I was doing laundry every 2 days.

What's up with the fleece blanket? Does that kill the smell? And then what do you do with the blanket, wash it with your dipes or with your clothes? Since I am not washing my dipes anymore, could I wash that blanket with my clothes, or it would it make everything else stink?


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I don't use a pail...I just do 3+ loads of laundry a day. No stink for us!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
I don't use a pail...I just do 3+ loads of laundry a day. No stink for us!


Are you serious? You really do three oads of diaper laundry a day?
You are more a woman than I. Sometimes I have to higher a moving truck with movers to get all of them down the steps.





















:


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I thought the OP was funny, too. But my dh does not feel that way at all, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twindaze*
My dh totally likes the environmental aspect of cloth (we're Sierra Club types.)

DH here:
I have a way off topic question for you. You say you are a Siera Club type. Have you ever heard of running a diesel car/truck on waste vegetable oil? I'm in the process of converting a truck to run on WVO and have only talked to others who are doing the same. Just curious about your thoughts or if you've even heard of it before.
I complained about stinky diapers, have any of you ever filled a diesel tank? That is some serious stink


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

Yes, I've heard of it and I think it's a great idea. I haven't looked into it for us, but dh has a company car anyway. I can see there being supply issues if it really took off, as the main cost savings is in getting the recycled oil free from restaurants.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't know...I'm with Holli 100%. I didn't find the "humor" at all "humorous".







In fact, I was so irritated I didn't post when I first read the thread...4 pages ago. My dh loves that we cloth diaper. He does as much "diaper" laundry as I do...and if something were to happen to me he would keep right on cloth diapering. In fact, when we were on vacation I wanted to buy ONE disposable at a park in Disneyworld, "just in case". He thought I was crazy and said no way. I'm sorry you are having the problems you describe but it is definetly not the norm. Even so, I can't quite understand why you would post something like you did, even in humor, knowing why mamas are a part of this board. Enviromental reasons and designer cd don't even begin to cover my passion for cloth diapering. Less assumptions would be great.


----------



## akbrough (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow! My husband would NEVER say things like this!!!!! First of all, we have found a diapering system that works out very well for us. My baby's butt is never "wet" and she also does NOT stink! I have never had a leak or blow-out in cloth. When we used disposables I was constantly changing not only the poopy diaper but also the poopy clothing. Do you know how often I go through more than one outfit a day since switching to cloth? Almost never, and when I do it's because she spit up. BTW, the diapers that we use are also not bulky. My daughter can wear blue jeans over them with NO problem.

Oh, I'm sure my dh wouldn't mind going back to sposies, but we won't. He never changed diapers when we used sposies to start with, so it doesn't surprise me that he doesn't change many cloth diapers either. Even if we went back to sposies, I would still do all the changing.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

_Moderator's note: While I realize there may have been some words said that maby have rubbed people the wrong way, I would encourage you to take your diffferences to private messaging.

If y'all would like to talk about biodiesel, please feel free to start a thread in TAO, a handful of MDCers use it and would be happy to discuss it._


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok...I personally was also VERY offended by you telling everyone that you KNOW that most of your DH's feel this way. My DH is into cloth as much as I am, he just loves it. In fact, I always hope he is home when a stalking occurs as he just loves helping me stalk and pick out which diaper he likes best for Braedon and which one I should go for. HE LOVES CLOTH, dont tell me he is secretly hiding his feelings, my husband and I dont have secrets.









Also, even though your opinion was supposed to humorous, what do you expect coming onto a board full of woman who LOVE to cloth diaper b/c its better for our babies, better for our enviroment and better on our wallets. Helllloooo!

Also, like a few other ladies said, I find your reasoning for hating cloth kinda funny as I dont have these problems AT ALL with cloth, in fact I had ALL these issues when my son was in disposables. Actually, when I first chose to try cloth I didnt know how horrible sposies were for your child, and one of my MAIN reasons for switching to cloth is b/c I was SOOO damn sick of picking up my son and him having Breastfed POO all the way up the inside of his damn outfit, or being out and having him poo like 3 times i his outfit, that Id have to spend the money to buy him a new outfit like everytime I went out as I was out of extra clothes. It really got old. This was the main reason I chose to switch, something had to be done about this. So I wondered if cloth would do it, than after learning the other WONDERFUL benefits of cloth, I was hooked!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
What's up with the fleece blanket? Does that kill the smell? And then what do you do with the blanket, wash it with your dipes or with your clothes? Since I am not washing my dipes anymore, could I wash that blanket with my clothes, or it would it make everything else stink?

The deal with the fleece blanket is one day I was playing with DS in his room and his dipes were making my eyes water, so I just grabbed something, *anything* to throw over the top of it, lol. For some reason it works pretty well, I really have no idea why. I think it partly blocks the smell from escaping into the room, and it kind of absorbs it as well, and plus it breathes a little so it keeps the stink from building up inside the pail and then escaping in a noxious cloud of toxic fumes when you open it up. *cough cough* It's a fairly heavy weight fleece, folded up into a square so it's even thicker.







I dunno, it works pretty good.

Oh - and also, I notice that occasionally I get stink buildup on my dipes, that cause them to smell really pungent after DS pees in them, like a cat litter box, yk? When that happens I wash them with a little bit of bleach







: to kill the smell. I also rinse them twice when I wash them to prevent that from happening. But with a diaper service, you shouldn't have to worry about that.

I would imagine you could wash the blanket with your clothes. Maybe I'd wash it with my towels and such, though, on hot, just to be sure. I wash mine with the dipes.

Sorry everyone! This is really OT! heh heh


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

wow. welcome to mdc Kristina's dh! is this your very first post? are you addicted to the drama yet? hehe.

i told my dh that if i died he must continue with cloth. and i wrote out the wash routine and told him to beg for help here if he needed any and he said that its what he would have done anyways. awww..








how romantic, right?he has become a cloth snob now. he refuses to put ds in the childwatch at our YMCA because their policy is that if kids need a change they put them in a "childwatch diaper" which is, of course, disposable. he would probably use cloth without me out of sheer cheapness.







though he may not have started it without me.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

"Don't FEED the Animals"

ie: the Troll......

Yes, my DH would have agreed with you, sorta, on some points. I think many men have an obsessive compulsive tendency to freak out about poo and pee, no matter what it's in. But when it escapes the diaper in any way and lands on the floor(mom missed the pail again, oops!) or us, FREAK TIME FOR DAD! Most moms on the other hand have been peed, puked or doo-doo-d on so many times, we're like numb or something.

I thought the dancing around the burning dipes was sorta funny too...

My Dh has thrown away more than his fair share of Bumkins(Grumble grumble...







)when they were really poopy and I was behind on laundry!

We're too busy defending ourselves everyday for our dipe choice, and you're sorta giving it a bad name when you come on and call the shots.

It's so easy to get carried away on these boards because in person most of the conversation is in HOW you say it, not just what you say.

It is VERY easy to be taken the wrong way in print. Be careful how you word things especially to mommies trying to do their best!









1 word for leaks, KEEP TRYING, till you find your ultimate system! It's out there!

Still so much cheaper than disposies, cloth wins again! ha ha~!

My neighbor and pal had the super soaker of allll super soaker baby boys, her cover of choice, and I agree after having 3 kids in cloth over 8 yrs, Alexis Featherlites!!!!!!! You can't possibly be too cheap to try these, they are like $4 ea and they last forever! A quote from Deanne with the super soaker "Your diaper could be literally dripping WET and featherlites will keep it all in there!"
Bummis although a nice enough cover, do no good for soakers or night time. Put your bummis on TP for a trade or paypal and get some Featherlites, and start learning how to pin or save for some thick Fitteds to go under them.

Good luck!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I still think the original post was very funny.I read it as an exageration on real diapering experiences.No one is really throwing babies out airplanes and obviously we know all dh's are not the same.Sometimes things get so serious around here.

I got the same impression when I read the OP







I admit I was a bit surprised by it but I didn't feel offended at all. I really don't think that was his intent. I know my DH thinks differently (he loves cloth, although he's not so fond of the poopy dipes! :LOL) so it didn't bother me.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Heck, I suspect you'd be talking for my dh. Whenever he changes dd I come home to her in a sposie.









I agree that cds can stink. I dont find disposables stink the same way. And sorry, folks, but I loved my diaper genie when I didnt cd.







:

I dont get leaks, and I do save money because I dont buy more than I need.

But I hate the summer when the pail stinks.

I dont get defensive over cding cos its nothing to need to defend.

I thought your post was funny, but I wouldn't quit your day job.


----------



## dadysquib (Aug 1, 2004)

I have to say as a dh myself that I am totally in favor of cloth (and I change and wash just as many diapers as my dw).... Our initial decision to use cloth had very little to nothing to do with the environmental issues (although they are important to me now). We decided to do it after much research into disposables. They are just full of all kinds of chemicals that can harm our son. His well being is much more important to me than my convenience. By the way I do not find cloth to be such a big inconvenience, and well worth any small amount that comes my way.

Just a personal note, I find it very insulting and quite arrogant for someone to even imply that they speak for other husbands. To all the dw out there I just want to say that this gentleman does not speak for us all. I am happy to share all my feelings (good or bad) about cloth diapering with my wife.

I am sorry that you are having a bad experience with cloth diapering. I do agree that there is a process in finding out which diapers work best, but in the end I found it to be fun (and it is very easy to sell off what you do not want or use). I hope things turn around for you, perhaps you can try some new kind of covers to help with the leaks.

Best of luck to you!!!

Cutie Patootie's dh


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmum*
Heck, I suspect you'd be talking for my dh. Whenever he changes dd I come home to her in a sposie.









Yup, same here. But he has to buy them, and since he doesn't think about dipes unless i'm at work, we don't usually have 'em.

My favorite part of the op was the airplane part.







: that and dancing around the flaming cd's.







i don't know what you look like, kristina's dh, but i had a mental image of my dh and random guy dancing by the fire and had to chuckle.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I am coming in late....

And single...

And as a person whose son's father never minds changing a CD.

And those problems you speak of...not here.









but vent away


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I actually talked to my DH and he wanted me to say
"why in the world would a man even want to mess with all you mommas like that, doesn't he know the DRAMA he envoked in homes across the nation, THANKS DUDE"
:LOL
He is sitting right here, word for word :LOL


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

Holli said:


> The difference is when you assume you know how my husband thinks. That is insulting.
> 
> How many people hopped on here and said they were glad they were single for this post? Hmm. I would be glad too if my husband had this sense of humor.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I actually talked to my DH and he wanted me to say
"why in the world would a man even want to mess with all you mommas like that, doesn't he know the DRAMA he envoked in homes across the nation, THANKS DUDE"









:

Oh my!!!! He is not kidding huh?


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Just wanted to say that my DH LOVES CDing & would spaz if I bought disposables...
he would freak over the health issues (not environmental)
He also tries to convince other people to







: (and :bf , family bed, non-vax,







...)
however...he won't change a diaper unless I'm not around to do it (& he was like that when we did sposies, too) Although he does like to pick which dipes he's going to take in the diaper bag if he has DD out for the afternoon. (& shows them off!)








He doesn't mind how obsessed I am with CDing or aquiring new fluff...but he has said "doesn't she have ENOUGH diapers?"
Oh, and we have had the odd leak issue...DD is a HEAVY wetter...but I've learned to buy fatter fluff and cover it with fat








I don't even know how to use a prefold and can't imagine that they could be absorbant enough for DD...so I would also recommend finding a more absorbant diaper...recently I've had lots of success with Under The Nile dipes ( www.diaperco.com has the best prices)
Hope you find something that makes your CDing more enjoyable.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I actually talked to my DH and he wanted me to say
"why in the world would a man even want to mess with all you mommas like that, doesn't he know the DRAMA he envoked in homes across the nation, THANKS DUDE"
:LOL
He is sitting right here, word for word :LOL


You know, I never thought dh's post would bring such "drama". I thought he would get some laughs, some agreement and some dissagreement. Niether of us expected 6 pages (so far) of each extream. He also never wanted to offend anyone. He always tries to consider peoples feelings. I think he was blown away by some of these replys...I did warn him though. He just had no idea what he was in for. I still think he just doesn't get it. We all have the cd love and he never will so how could he get it?


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
Just wanted to say that my DH LOVES CDing & would spaz if I bought disposables...
he would freak over the health issues (not environmental)
He also tries to convince other people to







: (and :bf , family bed, non-vax,







...)
however...he won't change a diaper unless I'm not around to do it (& he was like that when we did sposies, too) Although he does like to pick which dipes he's going to take in the diaper bag if he has DD out for the afternoon. (& shows them off!)








He doesn't mind how obsessed I am with CDing or aquiring new fluff...but he has said "doesn't she have ENOUGH diapers?"
Oh, and we have had the odd leak issue...DD is a HEAVY wetter...but I've learned to buy fatter fluff and cover it with fat








I don't even know how to use a prefold and can't imagine that they could be absorbant enough for DD...so I would also recommend finding a more absorbant diaper...recently I've had lots of success with Under The Nile dipes ( www.diaperco.com has the best prices)
Hope you find something that makes your CDing more enjoyable.









OMG our dh's are a lot alike! My husband is an intactivist all the way! he's intact and he couldn't believe it when he heard what is done to babies everyday for no apparent reason! (circumcision)







and I always take the iniciative to change diapers because I love to.. and most of the time he brings me the dipe and I change him because he's in my arms anyway (ds) so why would I purposely hand him over to dh to change him just so I can prove a point that we both do everything equaly. He does other things much more than I do.. I haven't cleaned our kitchen in months.. he does it every night


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristina*
DH here:
So, are you saying my wife would be better off single because I can make a joke? Are you saying then, that all the women that thought it was funny have husbands that are sub-par as well? Is posessing a sense of humor a fault?

LOL

Dude, now you're really being funny -- too bad you couldn't have started out with an original post that demonstrates such a unique sense of humor!!!!

Karla


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

DH here again:

Wow! 6 pages and counting. LIke I said, it was supposed to be funny but I think one poster hit the nail on the head. I posted text, and it's very hard to convey sarcasim or humor in text. So again, sorry, didn't mean to offend.
I have no idea what they are called, but I like the CD's that you put an insert in...... ok, Kristina says they are called a pocket all in one. I like those. If something were to happen to DW (god forbid) then I'd sell the pre-folds (for the last time THEY ARE NOT PRE FOLDED







:







) and buy all in ones. I wouldn't switch completely to sposies for the health reasons.
I'll never love them, but I think they are nice to have around. I've even defended CD to my mom and others.

Oh, and a HUGE thanks to all those offering up help and ideas to stop the leaking issues. That's the only real issue I have. The smell I talked about was the diaper pail, but the kids. and I also think the J-Lo bu is cute, but don't tell DW









Somebody a few pages back mentioned why they thought sposies are soo much more popular and I agree. They are convenient but more importantly, they are better marketed. The best marketed product isn't always the BEST product. It takes research into something to get the truth. Had I not married DW, I would have used Pampers or something, had my son circumsized and vaccinated and prob watched as my wife got a c-section. But thanks to her and some of you I'm sure, we learned many truths and my family has benifited. Sorry for the random off topic post.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristina*
DH here again: THEY ARE NOT PRE FOLDED







:

Yous they are when compared to flats which was the only choise before prefolds. Flats are one single layer of fabric, usually 27x27, that you have to fold like orgami. Prefolds are MUCH easier.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Well I'm glad to know that you were really joking. I didn't get that impression when I first read it.
But I do get defensive about CDing and most other aspects of NFL because I know very few people IRL that CD, don't vax, use natural remedies/herbs/homeopathy and a lot of my acquaintances think I'm a nice girl but a bit of a nut. I get really sick of getting laughed at about my kids' diaper booty, and the constant, constant refrain of "Ewww...you use cloth?". And I just had some more of that cr*p yesterday so seeing your post made me angry.
I'm sorry for jumping on you.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess if everyone liked the same thing and one type worked for all of our dc, there wouldn't be so many different options. Sorry to hear that you're so frustrated with CD, we have many of the same problems with both CD and sposies. I'm just glad there are SO many choices out there. (Yikes, I sound likemy Grandma!)


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I actually talked to my DH and he wanted me to say
"why in the world would a man even want to mess with all you mommas like that, doesn't he know the DRAMA he envoked in homes across the nation, THANKS DUDE"
:LOL
He is sitting right here, word for word :LOL


now THAT'S funny to me


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

hmm, I haven't read all 100+ posts, but I thought I would chime in.

My DH would tell you we cloth diaper because his wife is an addict. That she seriously needs to join a 12 step program. That getting stuff in the mail with her name on it makes her feel special. And, that if someone is going to have a hobby that costs money, it might as well be used to cover the butt of one of the THREE CHILDREN IN DIAPERS that she is waiting for...

That said, DH and I talk about diapers all of the time, too. I always dutifully point out every time dh uses a "crappy dipey" on a kid and it leaks, or it explodes poo all over his shirt. He calmly reminds me of every time that a kid has woken up smelling like pee all over his pajamas (after I used a cloth diaper on him the whole night). It is sweet banter between us two. My DH, however, would die a horrid death if he ever went on a website under my name and said so.

I would also like to point out, that when we had our home study for Angelo's adoption, my DH pointed out how prepared we were for another baby by showing off our diaper collection to the social worker (they weren't all the right size, but neither of them knew that).

Lastly, even DH would admit how cute cloth diapers are. He asked me if someone makes silk diapers (they do). When I asked him about it, he said that if we have a little girl, he would like to put silk on her.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I hear ya about pre-folds--> I despise them, passionately. I cannot get them folded right, they leak all over the place and the are sooo huge on my chickie's bum. But I love, love, love fuzzibunz and fitteds too. As for my dh, he loves that we save money. And I pre-stuff fuzzibunz and set them out for him (also what we take out of the house, so we can just toss them in the diaper bag), and it's just like putting on disposables. My baby is allergic to whatever it is they put in those crazy things, so there's no disposables here. Thanks for being brave and giving your opinion. Dh's everywhere are probablly applauding you.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

An alternative to prefolds is contours (hourglass-shaped diapers). They truly don't have to be folded, and they are inexpensive.


----------



## Cedarmom (Apr 22, 2004)

very late here but had to input...

My dh would totally agree. Ds leaks on Dh (usually b/c he forgets to change him :LOL ) and he HATES it. If it were up to him, we'd be using Pampers (or maybe wonderoos...he loves the wonderoos).

HOWEVER, he feels much the way Kristina's hubby does... he puts up with it b/c it is important to me, for ds's health and for the environment.

I saw the humor and b/c my dh has voiced some of the very same concerns, I totally got it.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I actually talked to my DH and he wanted me to say
"why in the world would a man even want to mess with all you mommas like that, doesn't he know the DRAMA he envoked in homes across the nation, THANKS DUDE"
:LOL
He is sitting right here, word for word :LOL

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I wouldn't say that I was offended, but I was certaintly annoyed. I mean, what was the point? Why would you go to a board devoted to a certain topic and proceed to knock that topic? It's like promoting steak at a vegan website or Sesame Street at a TV-free household website? Maybe it wasn't the intention, but it came across as snarky and arrogant.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I actually talked to my DH and he wanted me to say
"why in the world would a man even want to mess with all you mommas like that, doesn't he know the DRAMA he envoked in homes across the nation, THANKS DUDE"
:LOL
He is sitting right here, word for word :LOL

My DH completely agrees!!


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

My husband likes to cloth diaper. Or slap a sposie on her at night. They both stink. They are made for poop. One doesn't smell less poopy then the other. They both have poop on them.

I love cloth diapering, my husband loves me, so therefor through me...he loves cloth diapering...(see the logic!! hehe)


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

When I first read the OP I didn't really get the humor but I do appreciate now that it was meant in jest. The sad thing is that my dh seriously feels this way







No amount of how bad the chemicals are, how bad it is for the environment, blah, blah, blah will convince him otherwise. He thinks they're too complicated(and I have tried every diaper out there trying to find something he'd be comfortable with...), they take too long to put on, they're gross(well, changing poops) so as a result he doesn't change diapers at all. It took a lot to get him to change diapers when we were using sposies too though and he simply wouldn't do poops







I have pretty much come to accept this but your post yesterday dug up the old resentment on my part as to why he can't be more supportive and what is so damn hard about a front aplix Daisy Doodle?!?!?*#%[email protected]

Anyway, yes it did incite some drama in this house







and secretly I believe that dh doesn't want to get too excited about cloth because he's afraid I might ask him to change diapers... he did begrudgingly admit that he appreciates that I do it and that yes, if she pooped while I was away of course he'd change her... well, that's a relief I guess









So yes my dh feels how you do but with a little less humor about it. Truly I don't care anymore that dh doesn't do diaper changes because I really do enjoy it, not so much because of the dipes but because it's a very special way of caring for my baby. Of course it would be nice if he did too(and admittedly once in a blue moon he will put an Absorb-it-all on her that he can just pull up) but most of all I think the message that it sends to our dd is sad, anyway, not really anything I can do about it.

I do want to hear an update as to how some of the suggestions people have made to solve your leak problems pan out.


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaSarah*
My husband likes to cloth diaper. Or slap a sposie on her at night. They both stink. They are made for poop. One doesn't smell less poopy then the other. They both have poop on them.

:LOL EXACTLY!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

I just bought some alexis featherlights. We will see if there is an improvement.
I really think that the regular pf with the doubler is working great. Or just dont give ds juice to drink. Did I already mention he will down a 10 oz cup of juice in one swallow? :LOL Kidding of course, it takes him all of a minute to finish it.







After that dipe is soaked straight threw to his pants.







So we are working on it......again!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Well, I wouldn't say that I was offended, but I was certaintly annoyed. I mean, what was the point? Why would you go to a board devoted to a certain topic and proceed to knock that topic? It's like promoting steak at a vegan website or Sesame Street at a TV-free household website? Maybe it wasn't the intention, but it came across as snarky and arrogant.


I think he was truly hoping to find other dh's that would support him. He knows we are sticking to cloth so if he could find some dads to give him some pointers then suffering with a few cd mom's comments would be worth it. :LOL Dh likes to make his point using sarcasm. Sometimes it really gets to me. He was glad that some of you moms gave pointers on improving our system. Thanks to you moms


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi CarrieBarry,
Yup, Vickie has told me a little about you. Is it you that has a cd'ing business?
I am glad you got a kick out of my dh's post. That was his intention.







We'd love to have a meet and greet to! I am sure we will one day.


----------



## rockinmama (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't read all 7 pages of posts but i will say that while i CD my dd 85% of the time i think he is right! She is constantly wettish, It is more difficult for her to walk with a crotch full of wadded up cotton, and there are stinky, soppy, wipes and sprays and bags to carry around. I know quite a few original back- to- the- landers who used disposables...
But i do it for my little contribution to the earth- her earth.
My stash is small and simple because its really all about how are children grow and live and not what holds their poop anyway.








Love, Isis


----------

